# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Pronunciation

## vbouldr

ok so I'm learning now but without being able to hear anyone actually speak ,except fo the sounds files I find online, I'm having a very difficult time learning pronunciation.  Maybe someone here can help
Certain combinations of letters I find very difficult to pronounce so maybe I am doing it wrong or they are just hard, such as:
the ыр in четыре
рл in горло
сердце
and there are some other combinations like ий or ии'
and other such things of this nature.  Hope someone can help.  I have others but I'll start with these  ::

----------


## dacha_culture

vb.. 
You really should find a Russian speaker, if at all possible. Otherwise you will not get any feedback, and when you are a beginner, you need it. 
The next best thing (a distant second) is tapes. At one time, I bought Modern Russian I, by Dawson, Bidwell, and Humesky. It comes with about 20 tapes, which inlcude pronunciation of soft vs hard sounds, etc.

----------


## JJ

> the ыр in четыре
> рл in горло
> сердце
> and there are some other combinations like ий or ии'

 четыре - there's no ыр there, there are 3 syllables in this word - че-ты-ре - che-ty-re
горло - try to say like gor-lo.
сердце - pronounce as серце - sertse

----------


## vbouldr

Thanks, that was a good explanation.  I know it is hard without being able to hear someone speak.  
Would anyone be willing to upload sound clips of requested words and phrases in exchange for a leech account on my FTP?  ::

----------


## garmonistka

> Thanks, that was a good explanation.  I know it is hard without being able to hear someone speak.  
> Would anyone be willing to upload sound clips of requested words and phrases in exchange for a leech account on my FTP?

 Can you listen to internet radio? Great fun. 
Have you tried the rossetta stone - it is blastingly expensive, but you can do the first two lessons for free - so you get to hear a few words ... 
Sorry if you already know this.

----------

